# Goodreader ne prend pas les PDF



## andarellu (20 Mai 2012)

Bonjour,
L'application goodreader sur ipad3 ne reconnait plus les PDF que je veux télécharger de ma boîte mail, en piece jointe.
Cela se produit depuis la derniere mise à jour de l'IOS de mon IPAD.
Ca fonctionne avec les documents.doc, excel mais plus avec PDF.
Y a t'il une configuration spéciale?
Merci


----------



## claudde (21 Mai 2012)

Pour moi, cela fonctionne. Bizarre


----------



## lineakd (21 Mai 2012)

@andarellu, un appui prolongé sur le fichier joint de ton courriel te permet d'avoir une fenêtre avec plusieurs choix donc un, est "Ouvrir dans...". En choisissant celui-ci, une autre fenêtre s'ouvrira avec une liste d'applications permettant l'ouverture du fichier choisit et qui sont installées sur ton ipad. De là, tu pourras choisir l'application "GoodReader" pour l'ouverture du fichier pdf que tu as reçu par messagerie électronique.


----------



## andarellu (21 Mai 2012)

Merci, Lineakd
mais justement goodreader n'est pas proposé du tout.
J'ai bien une liste de lescteurs de PDF et ibook, mais pas goodreader, pas dropbox...
Là est le problème


----------



## lineakd (21 Mai 2012)

@andarellu, en fouillant dans le site de goodreader, j'ai trouvé ceci.
Il semble qu'il est une limitation du nombre d'applications (10) proposé dans "Ouvrir dans...". La solution, désinstallé une ou plusieurs applications qui ouvrent les fichiers pdf pour en arriver, à la limite de 10 lecteurs pdf dans ton ipad.


----------



## andarellu (21 Mai 2012)

Merci beaucoup Lineakd
c'était bien cela


----------

